# Venison and Pheasant Jerky



## kernel (Jul 8, 2014)

20140705_150306.jpg



__ kernel
__ Jul 8, 2014


















20140707_154436.jpg



__ kernel
__ Jul 8, 2014
__ 1






The picture on the left is my latest attempt at venison jerky.  The picture on the right is Pheasant jerky.  I have to say that both are outstanding. This was my second and third attempt at smoking.   I used my MES 30.  The venison took around 5-1/2 hrs. at 160.  The Pheasant took just a little longer at the same temp.

I used Hickory chips on the Venison and Cherry chips on the  Pheasant. My marinade came from  .  

I hope I have covered enough.  I am new to all of this and am learning as I go.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks fantastic!  Keep posting nay tweaks you do so we all can know!  Great job!


----------



## cwaldo39 (Jul 10, 2014)

I've never even heard about pheasant jerky, that sounds amazing. I like to go hunting a lot, so we'll have to take home some more birds to try it out! How much experience do you have with jerky?


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 11, 2014)

cwaldo39 said:


> I've never even heard about pheasant jerky, that sounds amazing. I like to go hunting a lot, so we'll have to take home some more birds to try it out! How much experience do you have with jerky?


cwaldo39, if you really like jerky and hunting there are a lot of different animals that make outstanding jerky. My favorites are actually duck and goose jerky. Which is a good thing because they seem to me to be the more difficult birds to make a great meal out of. I have also made javelina jerky a couple times and that too is difficult to cook with regular recipes but awesome with jerky. I don't think I would make pheasant jerky because I like the taste too much to lose half of it, but then again I don't have the opportunity to harvest many birds here in WI.


----------



## kernel (Jul 11, 2014)

SmokinHessil

My next attempt will be goose jerky.  I have a few  from last hunting season and want to make good use of them.  Any special  recipe (knowledge)  you are willing to pass along is appreciated.

Thanks

Kernel


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 11, 2014)

Tyler's goose jerky recipe is pretty good. Just google that one. However, I don't like putting it in the dehydrater with a perfectly good smoker around. Cut it up into abut 1/4" stips. I set my smoker on 170 and let the stips go for about 4 hours. I like my jerky a little more chewy than what you sometimes have for wild-game jerky. You can just test it at this time and continue the smoke as you see fit. Remember to make sure you take the strips out of the marinade and let them sit for a good amount of time before they hit the smoker. My brother and I took a quart bag of this jerky into the pop-up ice shanty and it was gone long before the beer was. Here's to good luck in the field and good times smoking in WI!


----------



## smokinhessil (Jul 11, 2014)

Oh, what I didn't say was that I found hickory worked pretty well for it and mesquite was a little too much. I hope this helps.


----------

